# Best airline UK to Cape Town



## janefult (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
I am relocating my 92 year old Mother back to Cape Town for the latter part of her life. The journey needs to be seamless and we will fly business class so she can lie down throughout. Can anyone recommend a good airline to do this with? I'd have chosen Emirates but have heard they've now put older planes on the UK-CT route and standards have dropped. Your help will be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

janefult said:


> Hi,
> I am relocating my 92 year old Mother back to Cape Town for the latter part of her life. The journey needs to be seamless and we will fly business class so she can lie down throughout. Can anyone recommend a good airline to do this with? I'd have chosen Emirates but have heard they've now put older planes on the UK-CT route and standards have dropped. Your help will be most appreciated. Thank you.


Hi 95% of the time I don't go via UK so I can't really get advice.

But go to this website Airline Seat Maps, Flights shopping and Flight information- Best Airplane Seats - SeatGuru

You can see the plane and see which airline would offer the best business class.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

We flew business class from the UK to SA with Virgin, and it was beautiful. The seat turns completely flat, so although it is curved, you are lying down. 

The lounge etc is also great - I got a massage and the other half had a haircut, all complementary. 

Rachel


----------



## janefult (Apr 2, 2013)

*Airline UK to Cape Town*

Thank you to the folk who've given information. The Guru Seat map is wonderfully useful.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

For the past fifteen years I have flown BA or Virgin and I am happy to entrust my loved ones to them as well. Excellent unfussy service.


----------



## janefult (Apr 2, 2013)

*Booked now*

Hi everyone, thanks again for the information. 
We're now booked and going Emirates and all seems to be well.


----------



## Joay (May 4, 2014)

I have flown Virgin from SA to UK return and can highly recommend them.


----------



## Joay (May 4, 2014)

However, my son recently flew Emirates and was more than happy with them. So, I can recommend them as well. I hope this helps.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

When flying Emirates you just need to watch out for the DXB-CPT leg, as they put in the old planes there, and that can be a bit challenging. But even so the service is still great.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have used several airlines over the last few years from Manchester and London to Cape Town and can vouch for Emirates,the first leg is with the Airbus A380,roomy and quiet the second leg something like the Boeing 777, not in the same class but service is always excellent.


----------

